# Nerites!



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone want to go in on some nerites?

ryzilla has large qty discounts going on......

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/45156-fs-olive-nerite-snails-price-reduction.html


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Quoc, I'm in, man!

How many are you looking to get out of those 100? I can take 20-30.


I saw that offer and was thinking about it. Thanks for bringing this to our attention

Gouramis ready whenever you are


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am thinking the 100pk as well......if interest is high I will contact him to see if he can meet our needs if more is needed.

If you are not in a rush to get rid of the gouramis let me set up a tank for them....I'll give you a holla when I can take them.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

count me in for 30 as well

what a catch


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sent him the pm.....waiting for reply and trying to see if there is more then the large pk he is offering to give others a chance to get in on the buy.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

did not take long to fill that order, did it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

So how do you guys want to do this?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Was just about to ask too.

For me, it does not matter. I can either pay you upfront or after you get the snails. Whichever method you prefer, Quoc

Just to recap.....I will take *20 snails*.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I don't want to pay for it all and have someone back out.....

Also how/when do you guys want to pick up?


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

You can also get some here. .79 each

http://www.azgardens.com/aquarium_snails.php


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

GulfCoastDiscus said:


> You can also get some here. .79 each
> 
> http://www.azgardens.com/aquarium_snails.php


You could get them from there, but they are $.79 before shipping and I am $.73 after shipping. They are still going to charge you minimum $25 for for shipping 100 snails probably more, plus $5 box charge. Furthermore you have to spend a minimum of $35 on live goods with them. This meens you are already at a minimum of $65 and you only get 44 snails shipped to your door at that price. With my deal at a similiar price you get 76 snails for $63 shipped to your door.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Quoc, it is really up to you. But if you want, go ahead and PM me with the payment and other details. I for one will not back out on this deal should you decide to order it for us. I appreciate the gesture


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Same as Paul
I do not blame you about not wanting someone to back out.
I for one do not mind paying up front.

I find it strange that no one else jumped onto this.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Quoc, if you prefer, I can pay you this weekend, such as Fri or Sat at City Pets. Also a good chance to see new layouts by Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

ditto Quoc


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

:bump:

So how do you want to do this?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Kev, I talked to Quoc and will likely meet him either Friday or Saturday this week so I can go ahead and pay him. Perhaps you can PM him and make similar arrangement. 


People(members), this is really a super deal on getting these snails. Remember, they will NOT breed in your tank so you won't have population explosion or the so called 'snail weed' as they only do so in salt water. They are prolific at algal consumption. Coupled with SAE, O-cat, and/or Amano shrimp, your tank will virtually become indestructible. 

I think Quoc will order 150, so get yours while they last.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am waiting to hear back from Ryzilla but for those that have contacted me about getting some I do not mind paying for them up front but I will take your word that you will not back out. 

As soon as I get an update I will let you guys know.


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

I got mines yesterday. The water in the bag was cold, and I thought for a minute they had died in transit, but after acclimating them (drip, drip, drip) for a couple of hrs, they all made it into the tank alive and took off like slow motion bats out of hell.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

whatever happend to this order?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think Quoc said he will place the order and let us know later.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Somehow I didn't get the pm but I got it now...they will ship out next tuesday.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

sweet

keep me upto speed


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Got them in today...

Can meet with you guys down south possibly Friday or Further in S.post oak and the tollway on Thursday evening if yall want.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Quoc, would meeting at City Pets be okay for you? If not, check your PM


***Quoc, PM box is full. I can meet at the place you suggested. Just drop a line here when is best for you.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about that Paul.

I will be at the George R. Brown on thursday at about 8am.
After this I will hopefully be sleeping on the Northside ( about 8min drive from Luis' place) but will open the door for you. 
Around 6pm I am going to my Cousin's place which is right off of Main and the Beltway I believe and even the Tollway. 

Friday, I plan on heading out to FishRanchII so meeting at City Pets is not out of the question since I wouldn't mind heading there too. 

Just give me a call! Pm'ed with contact info.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Quoc, sorry about Friday. Work swarmed my schedule so couldn't get out in time.

I will give you a call Saturday to see how your schedule is. If not, I can always swing by your place if that is OK with you to pick up the snails. We will talk


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

If you guys are going to meet Saturday, give me a call


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Kev, I talked to Quoc earlier today. With weather being so crappy all day long, we decided it might be better to meet up tomorrow; Sunday at City Pets. Probably around afternoon, say, after 1pm. 

If Quoc sees this, maybe he can give us a time that works for him. Let's all hope the weather will be dry tomorrow. My backyard has become a virtual COLD swamp now.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

ok


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wanna extend a *BIG thanks* to Quoc for undertaking the task to order nerites for us. They came in very nicely and I have acclimatized them to my tanks. Boy, were they 'fast' movers in terms of snail speed


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Quoc,
Thanks for making the order and seeing it though

Make sure to leave good feedback for ryzilla, if I could I would

excellent snails, kind of funny placed all of them in a holding tank until I get my new tank up and running and they all took the same path up and around the tank (like follow the leader)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Your Welcome guys. 

I have left good feedback for Ryzilla and never doubted him since I have ordered from him before. I think you guys can leave him feedback if you click on his name but if y'all want you can leave feedback for me too.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Left feedback for you and ryzilla

Thanks again


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ditto!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Not that I care, but who leaves Paul & I feedback???
My iTrader Rating looks sad with 0.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Not anymore!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hahahaha
Thanks


----------

